# Need a yellow epoxy dye



## hanau (Dec 18, 2022)

Made a cutting board and the epoxy infill needs to be yellow. But when poured into walnut it gets a greenish tint to it. The edge where the light hits it is yellow. 
Is there a better dye to use? Think the dye I used was castin craft.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 18, 2022)

There is a company that furnished components for custom fishing rods. One of their offerings is a dye for epoxy coatings. There should be a video on this, too.
https://mudhole.com/collections/paints-pigments


----------



## ccccchunt (Dec 18, 2022)

I would recommend either Koi Yellow from Eye Candy Pigments or Divine Turning Supply Sunny Yellow.  Here is one of my pours in Koi Yellow.


----------



## ccccchunt (Dec 18, 2022)

An Amber resin would look really sweet with that pattern also.


----------



## hanau (Dec 19, 2022)

ccccchunt said:


> An Amber resin would look really sweet with that pattern also.


I would like amber but think it would be even darker against the walnut.

I will look into the other dyes you and woodchipper mentioned


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Dec 27, 2022)

Cadmium yellow will be a true yellow. Not so sure about using it in a cutting board but I wouldn't recommend using really any resin in a cutting board that's for actual use.


----------

